# Getting abilify to leave my system, wtf



## bben (Oct 24, 2009)

I took 20mg of abilify 40 days ago, and it is STILL blocking pretty much every psychotropic drug i put into my body minus benzodiazepines. I took it with buprenorphine which is apparently metabolized by the same enzyme and process so im thinking maybe thats inhibiting the abilify from gettting out. I know abilify has a half life of like 75- 144 hours in poor metabolizers and its active as low as .25 mg and i took 20 mg sigh. Either way it SHOULD be out by now seeing as 40x24 and 146x7 half lives, hmm yes it should be out.

beware of this ****, you take it once and it stays FOREVER.


----------



## burner00 (Oct 11, 2009)

Take a high dose of niacin not the flush free version. It will completely wipe out every traces and germs and toxins out of your system (not immediately takes time) of this **** called Ablify.


----------



## bben (Oct 24, 2009)

burner00 said:


> Take a high dose of niacin not the flush free version. It will completely wipe out every traces and germs and toxins out of your system (not immediately takes time) of this **** called Ablify.


unfortunately that wont work since abilify is plasma protein bound and has to go through extensive liver metabolization to be released.

Anyone have any ideas, or experiences with abilify taking months to leave your system ect.. Im pretty desperate.

I might start taking st. johns wort since its cypd inducer and so is modinafil, buts its a delayed induction so dam.


----------



## burner00 (Oct 11, 2009)

Damn niacin is like the best drug detoxifier to me. I used couple of times and worked like magic though no exp. on Ablify. This thing is seriously nasty be it withdrawals,side effects and now its unbelievable half life. I cant imagine how people are living on this pile of crap consuming 40mgs on regular basis. 

Never mind the complex purification just have a go nothing to loose here.

And may i know what kind of symptoms are you experiencing?


----------



## bben (Oct 24, 2009)

burner00 said:


> Damn niacin is like the best drug detoxifier to me. I used couple of times and worked like magic though no exp. on Ablify. This thing is seriously nasty be it withdrawals,side effects and now its unbelievable half life. I cant imagine how people are living on this pile of crap consuming 40mgs on regular basis.
> 
> Never mind the complex purification just have a go nothing to loose here.
> 
> And may i know what kind of symptoms are you experiencing?


haha your funny man. Well i agree that antipsychotics suck pretty bad, although ive never heard of anyone taking 40mgs of abilify, its usually not scripted higher than 30 mg max. Are you referring to abilifies withdrawl being nasty because it shouldnt be much of a WD considering its long half life and lack of any real receptor changes.

Im not having any symptoms im just having trouble flushing it out of my system. I agree that niacin is great to flush some things out, its just not good for things that are protein bound as that requires more extensive metabolism.


----------



## burner00 (Oct 11, 2009)

Ok I admit i exaggerated much how bad ablify is ..

When its actually not, it varies from person to person one likes it the other dislikes it.
I disliked it. to me my personal opinion and experience mixed its one of the nastiest **** i have ever taken.

By nasty i mean the galore of side effects. It will make you restless,your legs will start shaking uncontrollably.... And the best of the lot it gives a sensation that something isn't right, but I can't put my finger on what it is.... is it something I need to do? Should I lay down and take a nap? no... I'm not tired..... what IS it....? 

It's Akathisia. Brain reacting to the changes in dopamine that Ablify brings. What you call in other words adaptation period.


When you say you have trouble flushin out of the system are you implying that you are having stomach issues? bloating, excess gas?


----------



## bben (Oct 24, 2009)

bump, 43 days post abilify still in my system from single 20mg dose.


----------



## erebus (Feb 7, 2012)

Well this is bad news.

I just took two tabs of LSD. I stopped my daily intake of 15mg of abilify about 5 days ago. So I'm NOT going to trip, right?


----------



## erebus (Feb 7, 2012)

A few weeks ago I took mushrooms while still taking abilify. I had no clue it would block psychedelics. I had some intoxication... like minor visuals. So I figured 5 days should be enough for acid. But you say no?


----------



## erebus (Feb 7, 2012)

Oops, this thread is like two years old. Well it came up when I googled this topic! Sorry guys.


----------



## Margarita86 (4 mo ago)

This is old thread...but desperately need help. How do I flush this out of my system after it has been ingested? 

I can't force myself to vomit. Would a laxative immediately after work? Please help 🙏


----------

